# [SOLVED] Voicemail forwarding



## SquidLord

So yesterday I picked up a Samsung Galaxy S II [SGH-i777 on AT&T] and found I could forward my voicemail to my Google Voice account for visual voice mail. However, I've hit some snags.

The automatic setup on the GVoice install fails to work. Manually changing the settings in the "Call" settings also fails to work. It reads the settings and when it goes to "update" the settings it spits out:


> Error
> Forwarding number change failed


So trying to enable it via Google Voice's number: *004*stringofnumbers# it spits out:


> Call forwarding
> Connection problem or invalid
> MMI code
> conditionally for All Basic Services


This is shown with full signal, HSPA+and tested with WiFi both on and off at the time.

The phone is rooted and running the stock Android 2.3.4 [Gingerbread] that Samsung distributes the phone with. The issue was found before rooting, btw.

Ideas?


----------



## Shotgun4

It sounds like your forwarding number might be wrong. I had the same problem, I brought mine into bell and they fixed it no problem as the forwarding number was the problem. I would suggest you do the same, bring the phone back to at&t and ask them to set it up for you as sometimes the forwarding number is wrong and there the only ones who can fix it. 

Good Luck.


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*



Shotgun4 said:


> It sounds like your forwarding number might be wrong. I had the same problem, I brought mine into bell and they fixed it no problem as the forwarding number was the problem. I would suggest you do the same, bring the phone back to at&t and ask them to set it up for you as sometimes the forwarding number is wrong and there the only ones who can fix it.
> 
> Good Luck.


A wrong number in my current settings would effect switching from my carrier's voicemail to Google Voice's voicemail service?

Going to voicemail from the dialer app and hitting the voicemail button it speaks:


> Welcome to the AT&T voicemail. We need more information to direct your call to the appropriate inbox. To leave a message, please dial the 10 digit phone number of the person you are trying to contact. If you have a voicemail box, please press # and dial the 10 digit number.


NOTE: give or take a couple words, you get the gist.
Dialing my own number doesn't do the trick.

And now that I'm thinking about it, would the fact that I came from an iPhone 3G [of course with its own Visual Voice Mail] be affecting this? I haven't used GVoice like this before, so I don't think it's an issue on their end?...

I think I'll end up calling their customer service and seeing what I can do with them tonight. Because as it stands right now, I don't have any voicemail service right now.


----------



## Shotgun4

It shouldn't have to do anything with switching phones, but definitely try contacting customer support. I still believe its something wrong with the transfer number. Good luck


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*



Shotgun4 said:


> It shouldn't have to do anything with switching phones, but definitely try contacting customer support. I still believe its something wrong with the transfer number. Good luck


I got AT&T on the phone just now and they took care of my voicemail issues. My 'real' voicemail from AT&T never got moved from the iPhone's Visual voicemail, so at least I have a voicemail now.

When trying to setup GVoice again, it throws the same errors. The woman on the phone just directed me to the GVoice page and said she couldn't really help me with it [the page was blocked for her, haha].


----------



## Shotgun4

OK, well now that you have you real voice mail number, try these steps...

Click the gear icon link at the top right corner of the page. 2. Click Voice settings. 3. Click Add another phone and enter a name and the number for your mobile phone. 4. Click Save. 5. You will be prompted to verify your phone number. Click Connect and Google Voice will call your phone and you need to verify it by entering the code that appears in the 'Verify your Phone' pop-up window. 6. Once you've verified your phone, you'll have to choose your mobile carrier from the drop-down menu. 7. Follow the directions on the next screen and enter the code provided as if you were calling someone. Press the 'Call' button on your phone to finish setting up Google voicemail for your mobile phone.


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

That's a great idea. You think I should remove the number that's already present for it?

EDIT: I guess I have to, it won't allow the 'new phone' to be added since the number already exists.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya, I would think so. Also have you downloaded the Google voice application?

fallow this like for more info...

http://www.djangelic.com/2010/11/how-to-setup-google-voicemail-on-android-phones/


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

Yeah, I've got to juggle some phones as it NEEDS at least one real number tied to the account. And I do have the application, that's how I found out I could forward to my voicemail, haha. I guess I could uninstall and reinstall it? Well, the issue did persist on another ROM, so idk.


----------



## Shotgun4

Lol. I'm not sure, I set up mine just perfectly within like 5min using the last link I gave you. Try to uninstall and reinstall...other then that, I guess you can do the extreme.


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

Ha, well, I followed the steps to re-setup my phone on GVoice and the issue persists. The first quote in the OP shows during GVoice voicemail setup, and the second quote in OP shows when typing in the 'code' they give me.

And I already did try CyanogenMod 7.1 before I posted here, haha!

EDIT:
The funny thing is, that after I do both steps, and it fails, The option next to the device reads "Deactivate Google Voicemail on this phone"


----------



## Shotgun4

Lol. Well if you really, really, really want Google voice mail, it might be the device itself. I would backup your device using CWM ( if u have it ) the do a complete restore. Then don't reroot the device right away. Go to the market and redownload the Google voice and try and set up the voice mail. If it work reroot and restore from CMW.

Don't try that if you don't have to/want to. 

But I think that might be your last option.


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

Damn, well I do have CWM installed. That's a maybe right now. I'll continue looking around for an answer to this and I'll hopefully remember to post back here for anyone else who may have this issue...assuming I find an answer that is! Haha.

Thanks for the help and brainstorming!

EDIT:
I found an idea to disable the "forwarding" to voicemail before changing the carrier and found it spits out an error that reads:


> Unable to deactivate call diverting for unanswered calls. Unsupported by operator.


then after hitting okay, it reads:


> Unexpected response from network.


Interesting...


----------



## Shotgun4

Lol, yes please post back if you find a fix to this problem. Now that error sounds like your network won't let you forward the voicemail's. Well good luck, I'm stumped on the subject.


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

GOT IT FIXED!

So, the number that was listed here [to contact my voicemail via the dialer app on the phone] (found in "Settings -> Call" at the bottom under the "Voicemail" divider):









Was different, by ONE digit, when compared to the numbers listed here (found in "Settings -> Call -> Call Forwarding -> Voice Call"):









For example (not the real numbers), the numbers under the Call Forwarding section were +15555555555 while the number under voicemail was +15555555554. In my case, it was actually a difference of a 1 and a 0. I called up AT&T and asked about "Conditional Call Forwarding" walked me through some stuff and pointed out that those numbers SHOULD NOT BE DIFFERENT and SHOULD BE THE SAME NUMBERS.

To be clear, the number in the first photo is the only number that could be changed and THAT number needed to match the number in the second photo [the three whited out numbers in the second photo are all the same and could not be edited until I changed the number in the first photo to match].

I'll be here for further clarification if needed.


----------



## Shotgun4

Lol, 1 number put you through a lot of problems... Lol 

well I'm glad you got it fixed. 



P.S Please mark as [ solved ].


----------



## SquidLord

*Re: Voicemail forwarding*

Yeah man, I'm so happy, beats the hell out of the standard voicemail. Maybe this thread should be noted as something important lol. There's a TON of people with this issue that I've read on OLD google groups threads on that I can't post on. lol.


----------



## Shotgun4

Lol. My buddy said he had the same problem, almost bought a new phone because of it... Lol.


----------



## Blackula

Hey guys, thanks for the help on this one! Just to note that the voicemail service option in settings on my phone is still showing "My carrier" as the provider. And I still get forward number change failed when I select google voice as the provider. Although a test call confirms that google voice IS working on my phone after I applied you manual fix. My numbers were COMPLETELY different not just one number off.


----------

